# Wrist-mounted computer



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Ridgeline, a specialist in rugged industrial computers, has announced the W200 wrist-mounted computer. Are you ready for a wrist-mounted computer?

The W200 has a pretty sweet spec. Manufactured from magnesium alloy, it boasts a 3.5 inch touch-sensitive screen, backlit keyboard, hot-swappable battery pack, WiFi, Bluetooth and GPS. All thats left for you to do is pick the OS - Windows CE or Linux.

http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=4117&tag=nl.e589


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

ridiculous ,but cool

i didnt see a real key board ,but for a good reason ,it's so big. It would be better if they just got rid of all the buttons and supper big screen ,just use a little bigger than normal larg size watch for a very small windows running computer that is mostly voice activated. Who would want to use a computer that small with the same old physical layout , we need cool and small voice activated computer watch , im sick of looking at little sceens and buttons.

im just waiting for that 007 watch ,now thats a watch.


----------



## lilLB (Mar 19, 2006)

can anyone say pip-boy 3000?
lol looks like the Fallout appliance might finally become real


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

i wounder when there gonna start using holograms and thin layers of glass for screens like on star track and stuff


----------



## beowulf88 (Sep 10, 2007)

Useless and out-dated.


----------

